# The kids



## Boxer (Oct 27, 2008)

Mia:


















Santa Taz (wife has too much time on her hands):










Evil Taz (the norm):


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They're are adorable ! (even the one with the teeth!). I love boxers with floppy ears! It seems like a lot of us always have to have one little dog to go along with our big dogs. I imagine your Chihuahua pretty much tells the boxer what to do!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I fell in love with evil Taz! What a face!


----------



## Boxer (Oct 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> They're are adorable ! (even the one with the teeth!). I love boxers with floppy ears! It seems like a lot of us always have to have one little dog to go along with our big dogs. I imagine your Chihuahua pretty much tells the boxer what to do!


Taz tries, but he doesn't scare her and her drive to play is too strong. :lol: 


Case in point:











They get along some of the time:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That's just like my 11 year old Lhasa and the 6 month old Chow puppy. They will lay right next to each other and be friends one minute, but once he starts bouncing her, the Lhasa swear words start coming out and she starts flashing the few remaining teeth she has! Little dogs can say the nastiest words in doggie language!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I love boxers...... Very good looking dogs.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha your pics are so illustrative! I love it! And that boxer is just too cute! what a good looking dog


----------



## vgalejandra5 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice boxers. Cool sunglasses.


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

they are adorable!! :smile: i LOVE Mia!!! :redface:


----------

